# 9/11 5th Anniversary



## Lynan (Sep 10, 2006)

*America in our Hearts 9/11*

Just wanted you all to know that we are half way through 9/11/06 in New Zealand, and the events of 5 years ago are being discussed widely through the internet, newspapers, radio and television.

To anyone affected by that horrific day ( and I am sure it will be all of you), we are joined with you in remembering, and swear never to forget.

Peace and love from New Zealand

Lyn


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks, Lyn.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 10, 2006)

Although I have been put through the wringer as far as getting proper documentation this past week, I know it is all in part of keepping the U.S. safe from such a horrific event occuring again. Though I share a duel citizenship with the U.K., I call the U.S. home, and did/DO feel the full gravity of 9/11. Everyone will remember the day. Though I am "young", it is one of the defining moments not only to my generation, but to the world. I do not want to ever re-live or feel the way I felt ever again, like I did that day.

My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone who was effected by 9/11.

Thanks, Lynan.


----------



## amber (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you Lyn.  Thank you for this thread.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2006)

_Thank you Lyn_

_kadesma_


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2006)

I still have a tough time comprehending this, let alone realizing it was 5 years ago. (I must be getting old and time is passing more quickly now.) 

My sister and her husband will be in Liberty Park tomorrow looking over at the lights where the towers once were. I'm proud to say someone from my hometown is responsible for those. I'll be saying a prayer that this horror is never repeated, and that those who lost loved ones 5 years ago are beginning to heal. 

In Remembrance of all.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2006)

_Thank you Alix,_
_In Remembrance!_

_kadesma_


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## wasabi (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks... it was a hard day for all the world.  
I'll never forget the sadness that I felt.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 11, 2006)

They say time heals all wounds... but I'm not sure the world will ever get over this one....


----------



## licia (Sep 11, 2006)

and should we? something that changed us forever.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 11, 2006)

No... I don't think so.


----------



## lulu (Sep 11, 2006)

People world wide were effected by 9/11 - so its natural that we are all aware of the day and take stock and address how global terrorism has changed our outlook and world.

My thoughts are with US today, and for people who lost someone in 9/11 or the related attacks on other dates around the world.


----------



## cara (Sep 11, 2006)

My thoughts are with all the victims of 9/11...
five years ago the world changed to something much more cruelly...
Hope, it will never be forgotten.......


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 11, 2006)

The memorials are the right thing to do.   It gives tribute to those who died and helps those who survived.
People are still dying, however.  7 out of 10 first responders have developed lung disease or cancer as a result of being at ground zero, unprotected, for so long.   The entire country, as survivors, must continue to be vocal to our government to do more to help these people, these americans.  
Yes, a day of respect for the dead, it's the right thing to do.  Please remember the first responders, too.  That is also the right thing to do.

Thank you for this thread.  The world was changed 5 years ago.  We are all survivors.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you Alix, this post is very thoughtful.

People are still losing loved ones.  There has been death already, since 9/11 directly related to that day. 7 out of 10 first responders have contracted lung disease or cancer as a result of being at ground zero for so long, unprotected.  We must do more for them and their families.  

I believe we must remember the dead and help those still living.

Thank you again for such a thoughtful post.


----------



## Lynan (Sep 11, 2006)

((((((hugs))))) to you Vera for those true and wise words.

xxx


----------



## cara (Sep 11, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> People are still dying, however.  7 out of 10 first responders have developed lung disease or cancer as a result of being at ground zero, unprotected, for so long.



Vera, I've never heard of this before until saturday evening in a documentaion about 9/11 and what followed..
I'm so sorry for all this people who wanted to help and didn't know they risked their lifes..


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 11, 2006)

America is in my heart and thoughts today.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 11, 2006)

Thoughts & prayers for all who lost loved ones on this day. 

We also must remember those little ones born 5 years ago today & celebrate new life & new beginnings!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 11, 2006)

For the families who lost a loved one on 9/11, God Bless you. We will NEVER forget 9/11.


----------



## Dina (Sep 11, 2006)

There's still a sense of sadness today, even after 5 years. It's so emotional watching ground zero on the news.  We will never forget the victims of 9/11. God bless them all and their families.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 11, 2006)

I am feeling very sad, too.  I am very selfish by being so glad that my family was no where near NY or the Pentagon...or on the flights.

My heart aches for all the families who suffered losses that day and for the people who are suffering from pulmonary problems and cancer due to the prolonged time they spent at Ground Zero trying to help.

I will never forget the Kennedy assasination, the Challenger or 911.  All 3 of these disasters changed me in ways that I am unable to express.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you. We are still in shock, I think.
God Bless us all.
Lyndalou


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it is right and just that we ALL remember 11 September.  Especially as other nations also lost citizens in those dreadful attacks.


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2006)

I just can't imagine a hatred so strong that would make people do something like this.


----------



## Opiñanita (Sep 11, 2006)

I was in Brooklyn on this day, staying with some friends and looking for a place to live here in New York. I remember the shock, confusion and grief. I also remember a thin layer of gray soot on the table outside my friend's apartment.
It's hard to believe it's already been 5 years. The train I take into Manhattan crosses right over the Manhattan bridge and gives you a view of downtown. Every time I'm on that train, I think of the empty space where the Twin Towers use to be and it makes me sad.
Although I didn't know anyone who was lost that day, I grieve for what happened. Today is a day of remembrance. A day to stop and reflect on what happened. We were all changed by that day 5 years ago. My heart goes out to the families that who lost someone they loved.


----------



## rickell (Sep 11, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I just can't imagine a hatred so strong that would make people do something like this.


 
i don't know it is very sad that someone could feel so much hatred to people
they don't even know.

i was having a very big meeting that day with a customer she flew in from 
new york the night before her customer (a very big pharm company)
they had plans to fly in on 9-11 to tour our plant. they were never able to get on the plane. i sat with my customer most of the day watching t.v. in
disbelief, and calling and calling helping her just to get in touch with her
family, we did and they all were safe, but terrified like everyone else. how
can there be such evil in the world? i could not imagine not being able to be with my family to comfort them. needless to say we did not discuss business at all, we ended up driving her back to new york from kansas city. she could not get a flight in and would not have been able to get home for at least a week. she is still a very good customer along with the pharm co, i am
sure she is thinking today she was in kansas when this all happened.
it is such a sad happening.

today taking my 14, 12 and 10 year old girls to school today the only answer
i could give to them when they asked why would someone do this? was i
don't know, pray for them to realize what they did and they ask for
forgiveness. and to change other who think the same.

without being said we are all praying for all that lost loved ones.

we all have also lost maybe not loved ones but a way of feeling safe.
we have gained a non-trusting atitude. we also are out for revenge.
i ask myself is this really the people God wants us to be? I don't believe
so. 

i try to remember this in my everyday life

do onto others as you would want done onto you


----------



## mudbug (Sep 11, 2006)

This may sound harsh, but I don't forget and I sure as he** don't forgive what those animals did to my people.


----------



## Can'tStopCooking (Sep 12, 2006)

9/11, horror of evil though it was, was a polarizing event...it drew most of the world together (while the Palestinians danced on the streets and handed out candy.) It certainly drew Americans together.

One of the memories that stays with me is the incredible solidarity of Americans in the days and weeks afterwards. From every bridge I drove under on the way to work someone had hung an American flag. I used to park my car in a very poor neighborhood to save exorbitant garage fees...and just about every rundown townhouse I walked past had a flag hanging...several just had pictures of American flags drawn with crayons in the windows or on the doors. There was such an ache, and a desire to reach out and go through it together...we all needed a way to express it.

(I was working - or barely working, out of shock - at Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore on 9/11. We (my family) were frantic because we had lost touch with my sister who worked a couple blocks from the towers...and she has a disability...but she was finally released from her building which had been turned into a command center, and was able to walk out. My boss's fiance worked in the Pentagon at the time and we waited for hours before hearing he wasn't in the building when it was hit.)


----------



## corazon (Sep 12, 2006)

My thoughts are with everyone who has suffered the loss of a loved one on Sept 11.  I can't believe it's already been 5 years.  And like Vera said, we are still suffering losses from this attack.  My heart goes out to all.


----------

